# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Δεν νοιωθω συναισθήματα

## marianaz

καλησπέρα σε όλους.τελευταια παρατηρώ πως δεν νοιωθω χαρά ουτε και κανένα άλλο συναίσθημα.δεν ξέρω τι φταίει .βέβαια δεν θυμάμαι και ποτέ τον εαυτό μου σε τρελή χαρά αλλά τώρα τελευταία το παρατηρώ πιο πολύ.οτι συναίσθημα σε μικρό βαθμό και να νοιώσω μετά απο λίγο εξαφανίζεται.εχετε καμμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει?ειναι τετελεσμένο και μη αναστρέψιμο?

----------

